# TigerLight Upgrade Offerings (summary)



## js (Apr 28, 2004)

This is not a signup or B/S/T thread. This thread is meant to provide information about the mods.

This is a SUMMARY thread only! Please do not offer suggestions for changes or substitutions or reasons why you won't be buying one of these offerings or why you like something else better. I encourage you to post these sorts of comments in "The TigerLight Upgrade Thread" where I will welcome them and respond if appropriate. The whole point of this thread is to eliminate superfluous and repeat postings, not to multiply them.

First of all, all of these offerings are "Turn-Key", drop-in mods and require no technical expertise or experience. The one thing to note is that the Tiger85 offering requires that you send me your charging harness for me to modify. (For those in the UK, Frame57 has graciously offered to do the mod for me--Thanks Frame57!--see below).

I will list the offerings from least expensive to most expensive. I will also be editing this post to keep it completely up to date.

*1.* WA01274 in a modified Carley RF1940 reflector:

This is a drop-in lamp assembly that is brighter than the stock TL LA. Runtime with the stock battery pack is on the order of 40 minutes. I got 41 minutes with my pack, but there are different generations of TL stock battery packs, so this could vary. I highly doubt, however, that it will be less than 30-35 minutes no matter which pack is used. Going by the WA re-rating formulas, the 1274 driven at 7.0-7.2 volts should be on a par with the 1160 in a stock MC and should have a similar beam. It out throws and out lumens the stock LA at the expense of some run time and should have a life of around 40 hours (i.e. 50 percent failure rate after 40 hours, but some will fail earlier than this, some later, on a more or less gaussian distribution). The WA re-rating formulas suggest 553 bulb-lumens, or *360 lumens* out the front of the light.

The CarleyRF1940 reflector is available in both a smooth and an orange peel texture which will smooth out beam artifacts. I am potting all of the WA lamps into a "fixture-ring" which slides up into the bore of the 1940 and which is secured by the set screw. I detailed this in my fixture-ring lamp potting thread. The ring-potted lamp will come fully focused and secured in the reflector, but when the lamp dies, all you need to replace is the ring-potted lamp and not the reflector. You can also buy different reflectors for the same lamp and change the focus as you prefer. Please note: I will NOT guarantee any of the lamps for hours of life. The RF1940's are modified to fit the TL. Price is $20 + shipping for both, or $8 for just the ring-potted 1274 WA lamp, or $12 for only the modded 1940.

*2.* 6 cell Custom Battery pack + WA01111 in a modified Carley RF1940.

This offering requires a higher current capable custom battery pack. The pack is a drop-in replacement for the stock pack and changing the pack out is nearly as simple as changing the 9 volt battery in a smoke detector. I detail the construction of the 6 and 9 cell packs in my TigerLight Custom Batterypack construction details thread. The custom pack is guaranteed for mechanical integrity for 1 year. Please note that I will not guarantee the number of cycles you will get nor will I replace a pack that has been accidentally completely depleted. NiMH batteries do not like to be dropped or drained down below a certain voltage. I use KAN 1800 4/5A's for this 6 cell pack. The custom pack will charge just fine on the stock charging system. Also note that the WA 1274 and stock LA will be slightly brighter with the custom packs. Cost: $44 + shipping.

The WA01111 lamp puts out roughly double the light of the stock LA and runs for 29 minutes with the KAN pack. According to the WA re-rating formulas the 1111 will put out 800 bulb-lumens at 7.0 volts (this is the voltage plateau with the 6 cell KAN pack at 3.6 amps), or *520 lumens* out the front of the light with a filament-life of around 11 hours. Cost: $23 for an 1111 in a 1940. $11 for ring-potted 1111 only. $12 for modified 1940 only.

*3.* 9 cell, 10.8 volt custom battery pack with a WA01185 in a modified Carley RF1940, with a modified charging system.

This is the ultimate TigerLight mod! I refer to it as the Tiger85. The pack is a 9 cell pack instead of a 6 cell pack. I use 9 KAN 1050 2/3A's to make this pack, but keep in mind that it looks almost identicle to the 6 cell packs and is an EXACT drop-in replacement to the stock pack.

The custom 9 cell pack drives a WA01185 lamp which puts out 1233 bulb-lumens, or approximately *800 lumens* out the front of the torch, with a filament life of around 12 hours. This is the brightest light I have ever used, although it's no Aurora. Runtime is a bit longer than 16 minutes.

The charging harness needs to be modded by either me or Frame57 (for those in the UK). The mod involves installing a switch which allows you to choose either the stock 6 cell charging rate or the 9 cell charging rate. Thus it is a "reversible" mod. You can find details of the modified charging system in The TigerLight Upgrade Thread. Charging the 9 cell pack also requires a more potent wallwart which is provided with this offering. Note: the DC car adaptor plug will not charge the Tiger85 due to too low a voltage (12V). Cost: $44 for pack, $20 for harness mod and 15V wallwart, $20 for 1185 in a 1940, + shipping. $8 for ring potted 1185 only. $12 for modded RF1940 only.

Field Test Notes:

The Tiger74 (offering #1) has a significantly brighter hot spot than the stock LA, and also more spill light, but compared to the Tiger11 or Tiger85, the beam is narrower and thus the field of vision is narrower. I feel the need to cast the beam about to be able to see everything that's in front of me, whereas with the Tiger11 or Tiger85 you can really light up a lot of area in one go. The Tiger74 is brighter and whiter than the stock TL LA, but the lamp will likely not last nearly as long as the stock LA.

The question on many people's minds is probably "should I get the Tiger85, or the Tiger11" and the questions I think you need to ask yourself are "Am I a reasonable person?" and "How much runtime do I really need?" Many people are in situations where they need the most light possible and runtime is not an issue. I read an LEO article about the SF M6, and the author was arguing that a fire-fight is over in less than a minute or two, and the law officer needed to have the most compact, brightest, most dependable light possible, and runtime was a secondary consideration. Not being an LEO I can't answer to the truth of this, but it's an illustration of what I'm talking about. Some people need an hour or more of runtime, others are OK with 16 minutes. Then, of course, most "reasonable" people, having the Tiger11 and Tiger85 side by side, would probably conclude that the Tiger11 is mostly as bright and has almost twice the run-time. Personally, I love the Tiger11. Trust me when I tell you that it is smokin' bright and throws very far and has great side spill. It's a beautiful light. Yet, if you're one of those people who like to push the boundaries, and who are willing to sacrifice some amount of practicality for performance--in short, if you are not "reasonable"--you would be likely to choose the Tiger85 over the Tiger11, because it certainly IS noticeably brighter, especially when it comes to spill light. The Tiger85 really lights up an area like you wouldn't believe for such a small light (FBOP version). It's like a high-perfomance motorcycle or sports car. There's just that little something extra about it. It goes to 11. So if you're not reasonable, the Tiger85 is for you.

In the sets of beam shots below, the Tiger85 is first, and the stock TigerLight is second. The barn and bus shot is from 80 paces, or 210 feet. The car shot is from 50 feet or so, and in the last set (of the road) the red barn is 600 feet away. I used my Olympus D-550 digital camera in "night mode" with a tripod. Shutter speeds were 2 seconds, I think, but I can't be sure. It's possible that these shots are biased towards the dimmer light, but from my experience they are much more faithful to reality than the previous poor quality pictures.
































post script:

I will not be offering the SL-35X LA's, but they can be used with the custom 6 cell packs and put out a great beam. Unfortunately at the 20 percent overdrive involved (7.2 vs. 6.0 volts) they have a tendency to insta-flash (i.e. blow) when first turned on, especially when the light is hot off the charger.

Feel free to PM me with questions.


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for this Jim /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (Apr 28, 2004)

Ditto. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I just ordered a second TL so that I can order #2 and #3 from your list above when it is available. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif Thanks!


----------



## J_Oei (Apr 28, 2004)

Put me down for #3.
Paypal at the ready...


----------



## Ross (Apr 29, 2004)

Yup, #3 for me as well, paypal waiting....


----------



## nikemboka (Apr 29, 2004)

Put me down for the #3 also. Thanks

Magcharger UCL Combo, TigerLight, 3x5 Tristar, 3x3 Tristar, EternalMax, Super Baby Pin, Illuminator Pro HD, Ultra Infinity, Anglelux, Blaster VI, XM2 (preordered), VIP (preordered)


----------



## cue003 (Apr 29, 2004)

I will add to the #3 list. I am in and would like maybe an extra bulb or two. Ordering my TL today or tomorrow.


----------



## js (Apr 29, 2004)

I was asked the following questions, and others may have the same ones, so I will answer in a post:

[ QUOTE ]
What is the estimated bulb life for either option 2 or 3? 
How much brighter is option 3 compared to option 2? 
Is the focus adjustable? 
Is the light output from the upgrades whiter or at least comparable to the stock LA?

[/ QUOTE ]

The WA re-rating formulas suggest that the 1111 at 7.2 volts will have a life of 11 hours and that the 1185 at 10.8 volts will have a life of 12 hours. The 1274 driven at 7.2 volts (which is the design voltage) has a life of 40 hours. I believe that these are the number of hours to 85 percent brightness.

The WA re-rating formulas also suggest that the 1111 at 7.2 volts will put out 880 bulb-lumens, and thus 572 lumens out the front of the torch (65 percent). The 1274 puts out 553 bulb-lumens and thus 360 torch lumens, which is almost exactly the same bulb-lumen output as the 1160 driven at 6.0 volts, such as in the MC-WA1160.

At least this is what the WA re-rating forumulas tell us. Keep in mind that they are not exact predictors of the behavior of a bulb driven at an off-spec voltage. So my best guess answers to the first question are that option 3 is a fifty percent increase in total output over option 2, which is in turn almost a sixty percent increase over option 1 driven by the custom pack. For reference, TigerLight quotes the torch-lumens of the stock LA as 275, if I remember correctly. When I have more certainty regarding these I will edit my initial post and perhaps add some beam-shots.

The focus is adjustable! As I said above. However, it is not adjustable "real-time". Readjusting the focus requires a 2 mm allen wrench and requires opening up the light. It is not hard to do, but it's not something you'd do in the field. I personally have not found any benefit to defocusing the lamp assembly. I do not find the hot spot to be too tight, and there is a good amount of spill light even from the 1274.

The light from the upgrades is very nice: bright and white. More so than the stock LA, which is already bright and white. The reason for this is that the lamps are being driven harder and have a shorter life span. That's the trade off. The stock LA is guaranteed for six months! So keep that in mind when deciding whether or not to buy any of these. The 1274 has a lifespan on a par with the various SureFire lamps (40 hours), while the 1111 and 1185 have a third to a quarter the life span. (11-12 hours).

Thanks everyone for your interest. I can use the support and encouragement at the moment.


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*js said:*
... I can use the support and encouragement at the moment. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Jim /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

You've got my support /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Thank you so much for all the hard work you've put in for us "non-techies" at CPF /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## flashworm (Apr 29, 2004)

Jim, ur da man, keep up the good work. I think everyone is keen on the end results of the testing being done, and then put in their orders. Support u all the way.


----------



## Prolepsis (Apr 29, 2004)

Ditto Jim, you have all of our support and gratitude. If you need us to prepay to help out, just let us know!

Looking forward to my M6 killer. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## agent8698 (Apr 30, 2004)

At first I thought, maybe upgrade offering #1 would be good enough, but then I thought about why I have my TigerLight in the first place, which is: brute strength, overwhelming light output in a small package. That's when I realized that I want upgrade offering #3, especially since I almost never use the TigerLight more than 17 minutes in a day. As for the reduced bulb life, I can live with that too, I'll just buy some extra bulbs. 

Please put me down for #3. Max


----------



## cue003 (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok.. Ordered my TL... To make sure I understand correctly, upgrade #3 will 
Cost: $44 for pack, $20 for harness mod and 15V wallwart, $18 for 1185 in a 1940, + shipping. $6 for ring potted 1185 only. $12 for modded RF1940 only. 



Therefore it will be $82 bucks plus $6 for ring potted 1185 only (extra bulbs). Is that correct or for extra bulbs? Or, do we have to do the $18 for 1185 in a 1940 to get extra bulbs?

Sorry for the confusion. Trying to sort out the funds.

Can this mod use a UCL lens? Would it be benificial or necessary?

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## js (Apr 30, 2004)

Curtis,

You've understood correctly, except there is a shipping charge on top of the $90, and, yes, a ring-potted 1185 all by itself is only $5.

However, keep in mind that these prices are only approximate at the moment. I am going to sit down and do a careful accounting to make sure I will end up making a token amount of money for my time at which point I will set definite prices. All sorts of little things that you don't think about at first end up adding up to a significant amount of money.

As for a UCL:

*A UCL OR OTHER GLASS LENS IS ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY IF YOU ARE GOING TO RUN ANY OF THESE MODS*. You can't get by without one. An 1185 on 9 NiMH's will melt a lexan lens in short order, and the 1111 and 1274 won't be far behind.

Oh, and thanks everyone for the show of support! It's really great.


----------



## cue003 (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the update JS. I understand that the price may change....hopefully it goes down. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I also just went ahead and ordered the UCL for the TL from flashlightlens.com

Thanks again for the info.

Curtis


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 30, 2004)

Jim,
You're a brave man for doing this. I know a build of this type is laborious to say the least. My hat's off to you.
Wilkey


----------



## darkgear.com (Apr 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ginseng said:*
Jim,
You're a brave man for doing this. I know a build of this type is laborious to say the least. My hat's off to you.
Wilkey 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Sign me up for #3

Best regards,
Randy


----------



## Prolepsis (Apr 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*js said:*
As for a UCL:
*A UCL OR OTHER GLASS LENS IS ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY IF YOU ARE GOING TO RUN ANY OF THESE MODS*. You can't get by without one. An 1185 on 9 NiMH's will melt a lexan lens in short order, and the 1111 and 1274 won't be far behind.


[/ QUOTE ]

Oooh yeah! I look forward to melting my stock lens. The stock TL setup takes too long to melt it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## js (May 4, 2004)

Everything is on schedule so far, despite a complication with my ring-potting scheme. I expect to open up B/S/T threads in two weeks.

In addition, I will be posting comparison beam shots of the three offerings to help people judge just how much light and what kind of beam the mods will deliver.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## keithhr (May 4, 2004)

JS, you must have some spare time , or maybe you just like it here on the cpf, but what a nice offering it will be. I will be in for either #2 or #3, I just haven't decide yet but am appreciative of all your efforts.


----------



## Jerimoth (May 5, 2004)

JS...Count me in for #3. Should I PayPal you? Thanks


----------



## Judgedog (May 5, 2004)

Jim:

I will definitely want #3 and probably #1,too. Please let me know how much $ and when to send the Paypal.


----------



## js (May 7, 2004)

Judgedog, Jerimoth, and others,

Thanks very much for your interest. I'm excited to be nearing the end of the development phase and the beginning of the build runs.

Please note, however, that the "official" sign up list will be the B/S/T thread, when I open it. Don't worry! I will not be cutting off the thread after a certain number of entries. Everyone will get in on it who wants to. I will also post an email address for those who are not registered with CPF (and who do not want to register).

This thread will contain the final prices, and beam shots, and runtimes and so on, BEFORE I open the B/S/T thread, so people can make an informed decision.


----------



## js (May 7, 2004)

Note: I have edited the original post to increase the cost of the reflectors and WA lamps. The bare 1111 bi-pin costs $6, not the $3 which I remembered paying, plus the ring-potting scheme is now slightly more involved and will take me longer. I placed an order with Carley and the quantity discount on the 1940's wasn't anything to speak of, so I raised the price from $10 to $12 to take into account the time it takes me to mod one on the lathe, and also because the reflectors cost me around $8 shipped. Prices are still approximate, but this will be pretty close. Sorry to have to raise the estimate, but this is all fairly time intensive stuff.


----------



## js (May 12, 2004)

I have settled on using the KAN 1800 4/5A's over the Sanyo HR-4/5AU's. See the TigerLight Upgrade Thread for details. The good news is that this means the battery packs are cheaper. I put the approximate price half-way in between the cost of a KAN pack and the cost of a Sanyo pack. I have edited the approximate cost of the 6 cell pack to reflect this, and also changed the estimate of the 9 cell pack to the same, more accurate figure, as 9 KAN 1050's cost the same as 6 KAN 1800's, and there is only a bit more time involved in building the 9 cell packs.


----------



## Judgedog (May 12, 2004)

The big question is: When will your mods be available to the rest of us?


----------



## js (May 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Judgedog said:*
The big question is: When will your mods be available to the rest of us? 

[/ QUOTE ]

7 posts up, you will find an estimate of two weeks for the opening of the B/S/T thread. That's still about right, so in less than two weeks the B/S/T thread will open and you can sign up for what you want. I will keep it open for 1 week, then close it and order all the supplies I will need. I have pre-ordered reflectors, but my estimate may be low and I may have to order some more. On the other hand, I have not yet pre-ordered any of the Welch Allyn lamps because I really don't have a good feel for how many I will need, and they have a $100 minimum order, vs. the $50 minimum for Carley. I may or may not pre-order some WA lamps, but even if I do, they could take as long as a month to fill and ship the order. So this is probably the limiting factor on how fast I can get these mods out there. The batteries will get to me fast, as well as the other supplies, most of which I have stocked up on. So, my best guess is that apart from field testers, no one will have one of these mods sooner than 6 weeks from now. That could be off, especially if I take the risk of pre-ordering WA lamps and they fill my order quickly. I am thinking seriously about doing just that, so we shall see. I just don't want to slightly underestimate the demand and then have to order another $100 worth of lamps; nor do I want to overestimate and end up sitting on $75 worth of WA lamps. Although, I guess I could sell them eventually. It just gives me pause, I guess. I will keep you all informed, as usual.

Sorry for the convoluted answer, but it's the best I can give you at the moment.


----------



## js (May 15, 2004)

Good news!

I called Welch Allyn on Friday and found out that the 1111's and 1185's were both in stock, so I ordered some and they will ship out Monday, May 17th. I also ordered some 1274's, but they will need to be made first and will ship out separately at a later date. I ordered 10 1111's and 20 1185's and 10 1274's, and I have 1 1111, 4 1274's and 5 1185's on hand already. Even if only the people who have already spoken up buy mods, I will still not be left with too much inventory, and I have enough lamps to make a good number of offerings, so I feel pretty good about the situation. Besides, one can never have too many 1185's on hand. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

So, I will be opening the B/S/T thread on Friday the 21st. I will be giving priority to those who have already posted in this thread or in The TigerLight Upgrade Thread. If you PMed me wanting to get signed up but did not post anywhere I may not have a record of the PM, sorry. Again, everyone who wants to get in on this will be able to, but one group of people will get their stuff before the others, because I will have to wait on Carley and WA orders if I run out of my current stock of lamps or reflectors. However, for my part, I will do everything I can (within reason) to get these mods out to people ASAP. I know how it feels to wait and wait and wait on something. Rest assured, when I get to the point of taking payments, I will work continuously until all the orders are filled. Also, at this point, I do not have plans to close the B/S/T thread after a certain length of time, but on the other hand, I won't guarantee that it will remain open indefinitely.

Now, I will still have to order batteries and wait for them to get to me. Plus, I will wait for a week after the thread opens before ordering to make sure I get the most for my shipping dollars, so realistically that means the second week in June or later before I ship stuff out. For the most part, anyway. Please keep in mind that I've never done this before, so this is just my best guess. A lot goes into making a battery pack, not the least of which is doing the .1C charge/.5C discharge/1C charge cycling. That's a definite bottleneck, as I can only do one or two packs at a time.

OK. I hope all of this seems fair to everyone. Keep an eye out for beamshots of the various options vs. stock and vs. each other. I can't wait to put up Tiger85 beamshots. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Ross (May 15, 2004)

Excellent news Jim, thanks very much for all your hard work in creating the ultimate Tigerlight!!


----------



## Monolith (May 15, 2004)

I'm in for a #3 with both smooth and orange peel RF1940's + spare bulbs.


----------



## bald1 (May 15, 2004)

Jim,

I'm in for #1 (with 2 bulbs & reflector) and possibly #2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

--Bob


----------



## SilverFox (May 15, 2004)

Hello Jim,

That is good news. I just bought stock in Welch Allyn...

Tom


----------



## flashworm (May 16, 2004)

Hi Jim, I'm in for 2 6 Cell KAN Packs, 4 each of 1111 and 1274 as well as 2 RF 1940.


----------



## scrappy (May 16, 2004)

I'm in for a Number 3 selection. Haven't even received my TL yet (getting it tomorrow HOPEFULLY (HATE UPS)), and I'm already upgrading it...wow
Rich


----------



## Psychomodo (May 16, 2004)

Scrappy, you will not be disappointed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## js (May 17, 2004)

I hope to have beamshots up in this thread by tomorrow or Wednesday, and otherwise, as far as I know, everything is on schedule. I will check with WA to make sure my order shipped out. Carley order will ship this Wednesday.

Also, I posted a thread in the Flashlight Electronics forum detailing the construction of my battery packs. Be warned: it is long, and I still have to add a few more pictures and a bit more description.


----------



## js (May 18, 2004)

Beam shots are up for the Tiger85 compared to the stock TL. Quality is terrible, but the ISO and shutter speed were the same throughout.

I will do more beamshots throughout the week as time permits.


----------



## Psychomodo (May 19, 2004)

Hi Jim /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Hope your back is better. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif

Where can I see the beamshots? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
EDIT: Found them on page one of this post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## bwaites (May 19, 2004)

JS,

Pics in the first post aren't working for me!

Bill


----------



## Psychomodo (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the beamshots Jim /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## js (May 21, 2004)

I'm sorry to say that I have been more or less out flat with a bad back since early Wednesday morning (it took a turn for the worse for some reason), and the last thing I was able to do was take a tripod out and get some better comparison shots of the Tiger85 vs. the stock TL. I posted them in the original post above.

Plus, there is a field test issue that I need to resolve before opening the buy thread. I was planning on opening it despite my bad back, but we need to figure out what is up with Colin's Tiger85 setup first.

I hope to open the thread on or before Friday the 28th of May.


----------



## Prolepsis (May 21, 2004)

Jim,

Please feel better soon, and take your time. Your health/back is more important than making a bunch of lights. We'll be here to buy when you are ready (no rush).

Thanks for the update.


----------



## cue003 (May 21, 2004)

Yeah Jim, get some rest and get yourself back to 100%. The lights will be there when you are back to health. Thanks for all your efforts.

I do however have a question. It is in reference to "Note: the DC car adaptor plug will not charge the Tiger85 due to too low a voltage (12V)".... If I use an dc/ac inverter will I then be able to charge the Tiger85 in my vehicle?


----------



## SilverFox (May 22, 2004)

Hello Jim,

Sorry to hear about your back. Take care.

The new beam shots are a great improvement. The Tiger85 is awesome.

Tom


----------



## bald1 (May 22, 2004)

Jim,

I too wish you a speedy and complete recovery and remain in the queue for your upgrade kits when available.

All the best!

--Bob


----------



## Psychomodo (May 23, 2004)

Jim - get well soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


I LOVE your beamshots on page 1 - they are awesome /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## js (May 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
Yeah Jim, get some rest and get yourself back to 100%. The lights will be there when you are back to health. Thanks for all your efforts.

I do however have a question. It is in reference to "Note: the DC car adaptor plug will not charge the Tiger85 due to too low a voltage (12V)".... If I use an dc/ac inverter will I then be able to charge the Tiger85 in my vehicle? 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you can somehow provide 17-18 volts DC to the charging harness either by providing 120 volts AC to the wallwart or by some other means, then you are good to go, but otherwise, no. It appears that even 15 volts is not enough.

Hello everyone, I am up and around but still not 100 percent. I still haven't gotten up the beamshots of the 1274 and 1111, but I did enlarge and modify the first post in this thread to include some new info and links. I hope to get some beam shots tonight or tomorrow night.

I'm still undecided as to when to open the B/S/T thread. I was going to do it tonight, but I want to make sure we know what's going on with Psychomodo's Tiger85 and especially, I want to make sure that there is no flaw in my ring-potting scheme. I really do not want to send a hundred plus dollars of WA lamps out there only to have to replace them. I want to be sure everything is good to go before I take any money.

On a brighter note, my Carley order came in, so I have 20 orange peel reflectors and 10 smooth reflectors on hand. Together with my WA order which I got, this means the longest lead time items are already on hand.


----------



## bald1 (May 28, 2004)

Jim,

The added info in the revised first post is very very helpful. Still wishing you a full recovery and definately looking forward to your opening a B/S/T thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

--Bob


----------



## js (May 29, 2004)

bald1,

Thanks for the good wishes, and I also am definitely looking forward to opening the B/S/T thread. I will soon be adding even more to the first post, especially more beam shots. I'm all set to do the same three shots with the 1274 and 1111 TigerLights, but the moon, she is not with me. She is in her 2nd quarter and doesn't set until well after midnight, plus the extra hour for this daylight savings time nonsense puts me at 3 or 4 am. I've been hoping for a cloudy, but not rainy night. So far no luck. Oh well.

I will also include some of my personal field testing impressions and opinions. All to come in the near future, I hope.


----------



## bald1 (May 29, 2004)

Jim,

What you're attempting to add would be great /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I too lament the weather (poor seeing here would be too nice a way to put things LOL) having just mounted a green laser pointer as an augmentative aiming device on my maksutov-newtonian telescope. I haven't even been able to align it properly yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

--Bob


----------



## Manila (May 31, 2004)

Jim,

Hope you get well soon too.

Please reserve a spot for me on Item#3 with spare reflector and bulbs.

Let me know when to send PayPal.

Thank you!


----------



## dano (May 31, 2004)

I'd like a #1 when they're available...Good stuff!

--dan


----------



## js (Jun 1, 2004)

Here's an update:

I have sent off more stuff to my field testers and am anxiously awaiting the results. If everything goes fine, then I will open the B/S/T thread in short order. If more problems arise, then obviously, there will be another delay. I am running through variables in my potting scheme to try to see if there is anything that could cause a problem, but I haven't come up with anything definite yet, and it is more than likely that the two lamp failures that Psychomodo experienced were simply bad luck. We shall see.

I still haven't had an overcast but not rainy night on which to take beam shots of the 1111 and 1274. Last night looked promising at one point, but then it started raining again.

That's all for now, and I apologize for the delays and appreciate the patience everyone has shown. CPF is a great community. Thanks everyone!


----------



## WB (Jun 1, 2004)

Jim this is my first post on CPF. I have been watching your info on the Tiger light upgrade and just wanted to let you know how much I admire you for all your hard work and dedication on this project. You are always polite and cordial to all members hear at CPF. Hope you don’t mind if I also purchase your upgrade items when they are available.

Thank You
Bill Blaser


----------



## js (Jun 1, 2004)

Bill,

Let me be the first to welcome you to CPF! And thank you so much for your kind words. I would be very happy to sell you whatever you want and I am hopeful that I can start taking orders soon. As I said above, I'll know more as soon as I hear from Psychomodo and Frame57.

Sounds like you've been "lurking" for a while now, but if you don't already know it, CPF is a first-rate internet community full of a bunch of good-hearted, intelligent, and interesting people. Enjoy!


----------



## Humphrey (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi all, a newbie only signed up days ago in the hope of finding Jim's very own products  #3 + a few spare bulbs too, just how do I order ????

Top praise though from you and all your help in 'The Tigerlight Upgrade' thread. I as a boy couldn't leave a soildering iron alone, never took it anywhere :-( but after reading pretty much all of the thread, I feel an old childtime hobby is pulling very hard to come back in to the limelight  

Thank you all very much for a very interesting and enjoyable read


----------



## Psychomodo (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Humphrey - a warm welcome to CPF /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Jim will very shortly be offering his Tigerlight mods /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

He is just making sure that everything is OK, and any problems have been ironed out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

They will be offered in the "CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T" thread (which you can find on the "Main Index" page) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

There will also be a link on both this thread and the other "Tigerlight Upgrade" thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

You won't miss out, I assure you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

ps. The Tiger85 mod ROCKS /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Humphrey (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi Colin and thx for the welcome  Jim has given me the rundown now  so I guess I am in the same boat as many no doubt waiting for the magic day! .......... I really cannot wait, and am sure taking my dog for his 3 - 4AM walk will take on a whole new meaning once I have my TL85 

Does anyone know what the total cost will be for the TL85. I understand the price can change cos as far as I know no exact prices have been announced, or maybe they have, but do you know whatits gonna cost in total to get my TL85 ??

roughly ?? 

Cheers

Humph.


----------



## Psychomodo (Jun 8, 2004)

Humphrey

Roughly $82 plus shipping.

Here is a quote from js (first page of this thread):

"3. 9 cell, 10.8 volt custom battery pack with a WA01185 in a modified Carley RF1940, with a modified charging system. 

This is the ultimate TigerLight mod! I refer to it as the Tiger85. The pack is a 9 cell pack instead of a 6 cell pack. I use 9 KAN 1050 2/3A's to make this pack, but keep in mind that it looks almost identicle to the 6 cell packs and is an EXACT drop-in replacement to the stock pack. 

The custom 9 cell pack drives a WA01185 lamp which puts out 1233 bulb-lumens, or approximately 800 lumens out the front of the torch. This is the brightest light I have ever used, although it's no Aurora. Runtime is a bit longer than 17 minutes. 

The charging harness needs to be modded by either me or Frame57 (for those in the UK). The mod involves installing a switch which allows you to choose either the stock 6 cell charging rate or the 9 cell charging rate. Thus it is a "reversible" mod. You can find details of the modified charging system here. Charging the 9 cell pack also requires a more potent wallwart which is provided with this offering. Note: the DC car adaptor plug will not charge the Tiger85 due to too low a voltage (12V). Cost: $44 for pack, $20 for harness mod and 15V wallwart, $18 for 1185 in a 1940, + shipping. $6 for ring potted 1185 only. $12 for modded RF1940 only."

Prices may change slightly, but this gives you a rough figure.


I've just posted some beam shots in this thread Tiger85 Beamshotz 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Paul_DW (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi everybody. I am a CPF virgin and this is my first post  I am in the same boat as Humphrey and altho I would like to post a questiion, they have all been answered now. I have had my Tigerlight for only a few weeks and as much as I love it, there is always room for improvement I'm sure you'll all agree ...lol

Only thing I guess I can add or ask is does anyone have any idea how long b4 these gems are available to us mere wannabie flashaholics ??

I must agree with many that Jim and all that have contributed to 'The Tigerlight Thread' really know their stuff and have made it all a very enjoyable read  

Excellent stuff!

What can be done now to my stock E2e I wonder ?!?! ...lol

Paul.


----------



## Psychomodo (Jun 8, 2004)

A very warm welcome to CPF Paul /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

It really won't be long now before the upgrades to the Tigerlight will be available. Jim is just making absolutely sure that everything is as correct as possible before he offers them on the B/S/T thread.

I assure you that you won't be in any way disappointed when you finally get one of his upgrades (Tiger85 is a MONSTER!!!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## WB (Jun 8, 2004)

Colin

Happy to hear about the Tiger85 Monster. Just wanted to thank everyone for their work on this project and a very big round of applause for Jim. I know he has put numerous hours on this project.


----------



## Paul_DW (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Colin, thx for the welcome /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. Yeah I guess there is many others all out there waiting for the magic day. So do I just need to keep checking for a B/S/T thread? Is this the way everyone will find out ?

Oh and Colin one other thing. You say the TL85 is a monster, and from the pics on the TL Thread and all the math and sheer workmanship behind it all, I do not for a second doubt you, but have you had first hand use of one ? 

If so, how would you say (or anyone else of course) a TL85 would perform against say the SF M6 ????

Just curious as altho I do not own an M6, I have seen it in action and have always been impressed, but have never purchased one because of the battery eating habbit it has /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Cheers


----------



## Psychomodo (Jun 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Paul_DW said:*
Oh and Colin one other thing. You say the TL85 is a monster, and from the pics on the TL Thread and all the math and sheer workmanship behind it all, I do not for a second doubt you, but have you had first hand use of one ? 

If so, how would you say (or anyone else of course) a TL85 would perform against say the SF M6 ????



[/ QUOTE ]

Paul

I have had first hand use of one. Beamshotz /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

I have used it indoors (for the above beamshots) and outdoors. It has tremendous throw and the spill is unbelievable. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

It is by far the brightest torch I have seen or used (and I am including lanterns here!). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

The Tiger85 puts out around 800 lumens. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

I don't have a Surefire M6, and have never seen one, but it is rated at 250 lumens (with MN20 L/A) or 500 lumens (with MN21 L/A). Runtime at 500 lumens is 20 minutes Official Surefire M6 details 

Tiger85 runtime is 16 - 17 minutes and is rechargable (guilt-free lumens /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)

There will be a notice on this and the other Tigerlight Upgrade thread when they are available (which will be very soon I am sure). They will be offered in the "CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T" Forum (which can be found on the Main Index page). There will be a link placed here also /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Paul_DW (Jun 9, 2004)

Colin, sorry mate I didn't realise those were your Beamshots. Yeah i've seen those and along with anything to do with a TL85 and have been very impressed. 

I mention an M6 as like I say I have a seen one in action at night a few times and so far has been the most powerfull torch to date I'VE seen. Still unsure about that battery eatage tho !?!? In my humble newly found hobby of Flashaholicism I only have my SF E2e to compare anything to ...lol, altho I will not knock it, a lovely torch which it's overspill quality kinda puts my stock Tigerlight to shame for artifacts etc ................. FOR NOW!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Ok, well back to sq1 then of sitting tight and waiting for the upgrades to hit the B/S/T thread  

Paul.


----------



## cue003 (Jun 9, 2004)

Is it possible to see beamshots like the ones posted way up above for the 6 cell Custom Battery pack + WA01111 in a modified Carley RF1940 vs. tiger85?

I would really like to see the difference between the two setups (tiger11 vs. tiger85). I am interested in the beam pattern, amount of light given off, etc between the two.

I like the idea of a longer runtime with the Tiger11, BUT if the Tiger85 is just that much more that you can't help but still say DAMN even after seeing the Tiger11 then I will have no choice but to go with the Tiger11.


Thanks.


----------



## bwaites (Jun 9, 2004)

I can't speak for the Tiger Versions, but the difference in my Mag11 and Mag85 versions, running similar voltages, is noticeable, but not overwhelming. To the naked eye, most people think that there is less than 10% difference when I show it to them. 

However, my Mag runs the 85 for about 35-40 minutes, versus the much shorter run time, (due to smaller size body) Tiger85.

The '11 is a great mod, and due to the very short run time of the '85 in the Tiger, I would probably lean that way.

I haven't figured out how to post beam shots, or I could post the results of the two here.

Bill


----------



## js (Jun 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
Is it possible to see beamshots like the ones posted way up above for the 6 cell Custom Battery pack + WA01111 in a modified Carley RF1940 vs. tiger85?

I would really like to see the difference between the two setups (tiger11 vs. tiger85). I am interested in the beam pattern, amount of light given off, etc between the two.

I like the idea of a longer runtime with the Tiger11, BUT if the Tiger85 is just that much more that you can't help but still say DAMN even after seeing the Tiger11 then I will have no choice but to go with the Tiger11.


Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah,

I've been working on that, and even uploaded the beam shots to my server, but unfortunately, I couldn't setup in the same spot because the field grew up higher than my tripod! I tried to find a spot off to the side, same distance away, but I got the distance wrong. Then, as if all that wasn't enought, even for the road shot, I found that the exposure (combination of shutter speed, which I can't control and ISO) was obviously different on the two sets of shots so that the Tiger11 looked brighter than the Tiger85, which I know is wrong.

So, I will be trying to get simultaneous comparison shots, but at the moment I don't have a 9 cell pack for the Tiger85.


----------



## js (Jun 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bwaites said:*
I can't speak for the Tiger Versions, but the difference in my Mag11 and Mag85 versions, running similar voltages, is noticeable, but not overwhelming. To the naked eye, most people think that there is less than 10% difference when I show it to them. 

However, my Mag runs the 85 for about 35-40 minutes, versus the much shorter run time, (due to smaller size body) Tiger85.

The '11 is a great mod, and due to the very short run time of the '85 in the Tiger, I would probably lean that way.

I haven't figured out how to post beam shots, or I could post the results of the two here.

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bill,

How many cells are driving your MC85? and how many for the MC11? Not sure what you mean by "running similar voltages". The Tiger85 runs at 10.8 V nominal, and the Tiger11, 7.2 V nominal.

I find that the Tiger11, while very bright, and in the same ballpark as the Tiger85, is definitely noticeably less bright than the Tiger85. More than 10 percent, I'll tell you that.


----------



## bwaites (Jun 9, 2004)

Jim,

That 10 percent difference is naked eye measurement, not real measurable numbers. As you know, it takes a lot more than twice as much light to make something SEEM "twice as bright"!

My MC85 is Ginsengs version, as is my MC11, just set up in a different body, so I could do side to sides.

They are noticeably different, my GUESS would be about 200-300 lumens out the front, BUT that doesn't make as big a difference in the real world as I expected it to. 

My MC85 is at 10.8 volts, (9x1.2) and my MC11 is at 7.2, (6x1.2) volts also. My current configurations only allow about 30 minutes runtime on the 'll versus 40 of runtime on the '85 because of the the different type of cell used. (I'm waiting for the group buy 4.0AH 1/2 D's).

Bill


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi guys,

Forgive me if I interject from the MagCharger side. Here is a link to a thread detailing some MC mod versions. Aside from the effect of the orange peel reflector, the MC11+ and MC85 configurations should be quite comparable to their TigerLight analogs. 

MagCharger Mods Analogous to the TL11 and TL85 

The white wall test and ceiling bounce show the MC85 to be make significantly more light than the MC11. That's on the near side. On the far side, the MC85 throws much more light and a fatter hotspot out to 200' where major brightness differences are most noticeable.

I'm sure you know that the perception of differential brightness is significantly affected by the target and viewing conditions.

As for voltage, on the 2Ah and 2.1Ah packs, voltage drops below 10.8V after about 2.5 minutes. Even so, the bulb is in overdrive well out into the run.

Wilkey


----------



## bwaites (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks Wilkey, I had forgotten those pics!

The Aurora is "OUCH" bright!

I was speaking only of the first couple minutes of run time as well, though I neglected to state that.

As always, you remain the Master of the hotwire!

Bill


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 9, 2004)

No problemo. There's so much information out there that it's hard to keep a track of everything. I periodically have to do a search of my own threads just to refresh my own memory.

Wilkey


----------



## ResQTech (Jun 9, 2004)

Just read this entire thread through for the first time and I am excited about what is to come! Any updates on the progress of this being opened in B/S/T? I have some questions:

1) Option #2, can you give an estimate as to the lux (throw) decrease going from the smooth to the textured reflector? Any beamshots comparing the two?

2) The runtime of ~30mins for #2. Is that until it starts dimming or until it is completly dead? If I understand correctly, you are not supposed to run the pack completely dead?

3) Can this setup be left on the charger or should it be taken off?

4) What would be the most up to date price for #2 with 2 extra bulbs (3 bulbs total)?

Thanks!


----------



## js (Jun 10, 2004)

MTFD17,

1. I can't say much about the lux in smooth vs. orange peel reflectors, except that a smooth reflector will throw somewhat farther, but won't have as smooth a beam. I've got so much to do already, that this sort of thing has fallen by the way side. Besides, I don't put much stock in numbers and beam shots. I like field test reports from informed people who have used both setups. This, I feel, is closest to the truth, as long as you are not trying to fool yourself.

2. At 29 minutes the Tiger11 is noticeably dimmer than at beginning of cycle, but it's still kicking out a lot of light. And yes, *NEVER RUN A NIMH PACK COMPLETELY OR EVEN MOSTLY DEAD*. You will probably ruin it. I have first hand experience with this.

3. All of these offerings CAN be left on the charger, but as with the stock setup, left on continuously, the battery pack WILL degrade. You should charge the light for a full cycle, and then take it off. Overcharging the light will not gain you anything at all and will have detrimental effects in the long run.

4. See first post and add up the numbers.

Everyone else,

Everything is looking good to go. I will be posting a detailed thread on my fixture-ring lamp potting method, with pictures. Since my discovery of the most recent problem (see the thread, when I post it, for details) the only trouble has been a single instaflash straight off the charger, and there's nothing I can do about that. Frame57, Psychomodo, and dano have all had success with the ring-potted lamps in Carley reflectors.

So that means that I will be opening the B/S/T thread soon. Possibly later today (Thursday) or tomorrow (Friday).

However, I am sorry to say that I will not be guaranteeing the lamps at all, even if it blows the first time you turn on the light. I regret having to do this, but us hot-wire guys are living on the edge here. Everything is finely tuned to near the breaking point for maximum performance. These mods are not "fool" proof. They are not for your "average" flashlight users. If you are looking for something like this, stick with the stock TL; it's awesome just as it is, and everything is guaranteed, and it runs for an hour.

I will provide suggestions and guidelines for reducing the risk of instaflashing the lamps or damaging the battery packs or reflectors, etc., but if you want in on this, you're just going to have to share the risks with me. I suggest buying extra lamps.

And to add insult to injury, I am also sorry to have to raise the cost of the ring-potted lamps. It simply takes a lot of time to make these up. See the upcomming thread for details, but I have to get at least a nominal amount of money for my time. The cost of the ring-potted lamps will now be $8 for a 1185 or 1274, and $11 for an 1111.

The only good news is that I'm reasonably sure that these prices are now set.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 10, 2004)

Excellent work, Jim. It looks like all is ready and there are plenty of light-hungry folks itching for these mods. You are absolutely right about living on the edge. You wouldn't run a Formula 1 racer in stop-and-go to pick up milk and eggs...but you would use it to blow the doors off of almost any other car that exists. And, you'd expect it to perform in the latter situation.

Kudos.

Wilkey


----------



## ResQTech (Jun 10, 2004)

Is there a battery pack that can be made to extend the 40 min runtime of the 01274 (Option #1)?


----------



## Psychomodo (Jun 10, 2004)

Well done Jim.
I took the Tiger85 out last night with the smooth reflector. I could not see that the beam was that much different, but it did throw a little further.
I have the Tiger11 on charge at the moment. Tomorrow I will compare it with the Tiger85.


----------



## js (Jun 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MTFD17 said:*
Is there a battery pack that can be made to extend the 40 min runtime of the 01274 (Option #1)? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes,

I think that the Sanyo HR 4/5AU 2150 mAHr batteries would probably give you 45 or 46 minutes. I have one of these packs that I could sell you if you really want it. It's more expensive, due to the increased cost of the batteries: $55. I'd recommend just sticking with the stock pack. 5 minutes more isn't really that significant. There just isn't a lot of battery space in the TigerLight, due to the extra 3" in the pepper spray version. If runtime is what you want, use the stock light, or get a Mag Charger, WA 1160, and one of Ginseng's state of the art custom NiMH battery packs for it.


----------



## Judgedog (Jun 10, 2004)

For those of us that don't understand much of the lingo, but MUST have the Tiger85. . .if I buy three or four ring-potted lamps will I be able to just pop in a fresh one if it instaflashes, or is there a lot more to it? Thanks.


----------



## Psychomodo (Jun 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Judgedog said:*
For those of us that don't understand much of the lingo, but MUST have the Tiger85. . .if I buy three or four ring-potted lamps will I be able to just pop in a fresh one if it instaflashes, or is there a lot more to it? Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep. It really is easy to swop bulbs, reflectors and battery packs with this mod. I mean - if I can do it, anyone can (I have no technical expertise whatsoever!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

The bulbs are held in the Carley reflector by a small set screw. Just unscrew and the bulb is released. Remove the two wires that are attached to the bulb, then reverse the process to install a new one (making sure not to touch the bulb with your fingers - if you do, you have to clean the bulb with isopropyl alcohol).
Dead easy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## js (Jun 11, 2004)

OK. The buy thread is open.

Also, I have posted the detailed thread on the ring-potted lamps, and have edited the first post in this thread so that the link points to it.

Thanks very much.


----------



## cue003 (Jun 11, 2004)

js thanks for opening the buy thread.


----------



## Psychomodo (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks Jim.

Here is the link again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (Jun 13, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Psychomodo (Jun 15, 2004)

Here are some beamshots of the Tiger85 and Tiger11


----------



## js (Jun 23, 2004)

For some reason, the link to the post about how to modify the charging circuit and harness wasn't working. I fixed it and it should now work fine.


----------



## Judgedog (Jun 29, 2004)

Just posting to try to get a status report. I was out of town all last week. Any word on when the TL upgrades will start shipping?


----------



## js (Jul 1, 2004)

Judgedog,

I sent you a PM. Your order is on it's way to you as we speak! How's that for an answer? See the signup thread for a complete status report.


----------



## Judgedog (Jul 1, 2004)

Jim:

Thanks for the pm. I can't wait!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## js (Jul 30, 2004)

I just wanted to bump this guy to the top again due to the increase of interest (probably due to recent posts with beamshots in The TigerLight Upgrade Thread about Tiger85 vs. M6 w/ HOLA. Hehe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ).

Anyway, there WILL be another build run of these mods, so anyone who is interested, keep that in mind. Probably a couple to three months from now. Only change in prices will be PP fee and lamps due to the WA price increases. I don't like paying the PP fee myself; I've noticed it really adds up. I'm happy to accept money orders or personal checks for anyone who doesn't want an additional 3 percent assessed.)

Also, for those who are new, there are plenty of links in the first post of this thread, which give good detailed info on the mods. In a couple weeks, I will probably also make a thread with links to all of the impromptu reviews and beamshots which are scattered about in the various TL threads at the moment. Feel free to PM me with questions.


----------



## lambo (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks, js. I read all these threads for the first time a couple days ago and was just about to PM you to confirm that you weren't too worn out from the first run to do a second. A very impressive piece of work you've done here.

By the way, where is everyone getting the Tigerlights themselves? I've found them only at a couple CPF sponsors' sites, but not at as low a price as I remember from the last time I looked for them. Are your mods driving up demand, and hence prices? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## agent8698 (Jul 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lambo said:* 
By the way, where is everyone getting the Tigerlights themselves? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I ordered mine almost two years ago, November 2002, from tacticalwarehouse.com. At the time, the price for the 8" FBOP TigerLight system was $125.99 with free shipping, and I even got automatic free upgrade to two-day UPS shipping. Ordering from tacticalwarehouse was a 100% satisfaction experience. The current link is here: http://www.tacticalwarehouse.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=TW&Product_Code=TGSF&Category_Code=TL Apparently, the price has gone up only 15¢ in the last two years. Max


----------



## lambo (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks, agent8698. TW was one of the CPF supporters I had in mind. I was pretty sure I'd seen the Tigerlight for $106 on another supporter's site fairly recently, but I can't find the site now, so I'm probably mistaken.

I'd better get one soon in any event so as not to miss out on js's next run. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks again.


----------



## agent8698 (Aug 6, 2004)

I seem to remember, several weeks after I ordered my TigerLight, somebody here mentioned a price of only $99, for a short time, some kind of TigerLight sale. I don't remember where that was, it might be worth doing a search on.
Max


----------



## js (Aug 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*agent8698 said:*
I seem to remember, several weeks after I ordered my TigerLight, somebody here mentioned a price of only $99, for a short time, some kind of TigerLight sale. I don't remember where that was, it might be worth doing a search on.
Max 

[/ QUOTE ]

That was a limited time offer for TL FBOP's with the Gen 1 LA. It is no longer going.


----------



## js (Aug 20, 2004)

OK. I made a few minor corrections and additions to the first post in this thread. The most important one was regarding the lamp-life. Rated lifetimes are NOT to 85 percent brightness, but to 50 percent failure rate. A tungsten halogen lamp does not get dimmer over its lifespan; that's the whole point of adding a bit of a halogen (such as bromine) to the fill gas.

Also, I should mention that my wife has insisted that I not open another buy thread until she gives the OK. This could mean a couple months from now, as scheduled, or it could mean longer. Considering how much time I've spent on making these mods over the last two months, I feel bound to honor her request. I'm still guessing that around two months will be enough down-time. She'll probably get tired of me again by then. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Polarbear2323 (Dec 5, 2004)

Any update on when the upgrades will be available again?


----------



## js (Dec 9, 2004)

Polarbear,

Sometime after Christmas I will be doing the second build run. Also, before that (very soon, in fact) I will be putting four complete TL kits on B/S/T. If you don't already have a TL, this may be a good option for you.


----------



## oklalawman (Dec 11, 2004)

I just got a tigerlight of ebay,$55 shipped, and cant wait to mod it. It will have to use the stock charger as it will be left in my patrol car. I cant wait. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Could I use a power adapter to 15 volts and use the #3 mod???


----------



## js (Dec 14, 2004)

oklalawman,

Maybe, but it's doubtful. The wallwart I use actually supplies about 17 volts under the load of the LM317T circuit. Frame57 tried to use a regulated linear wallwart rated at 15 volts for the UK H-MODS and it didn't work. He had to switch to another wallwart.

If you can get a DC to DC adaptor that takes 12VDC and turns it into 17+ VDC, that will probably work (and please let me know where you got this little gem and how much it costs--if you find it). Otherwise, probably a no-go on charging the 9 cell pack from the car.

You could always buy a Hitec CG-340 and set it up to run off the cigarette lighter socket. All it needs is 12VDC and a lot of current capability (no problem there). Then you'd take the harness and gut it to make a direct connection to the charging contacts, and VOILA! An auto charger for either the 6 cell or the 9 cell packs. I could do the mod for you when the second build run opens.


----------



## oklalawman (Dec 18, 2004)

Jim there are several power adapters for laptops that go that high and are usually high 70plus amps.I cant remember the brand on mine in my car but it goes to at least 18 volts. There is one on ebay right now being sold by all battaries. It specs 15 to 20 volts at 3.5 amps or 20 to 24 volts at 2.9 amps. I think ( though you are the guru) they might work for charging the tiger85. Do any of your mods reduce the spill on the tiger. I love the light just find a
lot more spill than I like. Thanks godspeed with the back. One of my best friends injured his on duty 6 months ago and it may of ended his carrer at 42. All because a FAT lady fell down. What a way to end a carrer.....

Oh the one on EBAY is going for but it now for $16.95 plus shipping. Thanks again


----------



## js (Dec 18, 2004)

oklalawman,

17 volts DC or higher will be just perfect. If you can plug a wallwart into it, you can then power the charging circuit. If not, I could easily modify the power adaptor so that it will plug directly into the plastic charging cradle.

As for spill light, I'm afraid that ALL of the TL upgrades have MORE spill than the stock TL LA. They also throw farther (well, Tiger11 and 85 at least). Get a smooth LA (if you ever signup for a TL mod from me) for maximum throw, and tell me in your order that you want me to position the ring-potted lamp for maxiumum throw. I usually make a compromise between most intense hotspot and most pleasing, circular, artifact free hot-spot (at 10 feet).


----------



## sunspot (Dec 18, 2004)

<snip>(if you ever signup for a TL mod from me)
Tell me where the the signup list is. I'd love to boost my TL.


----------



## oklalawman (Dec 18, 2004)

No the ones I have are direct they plug straight into my computer or what ever no wall warts needed. I like more throw and less spill for my working lights as I want to light up the target not me. I work fugitive warrants. All night long I hunt people. The light is as much as a distraction device as a light. I have to admit I got my tigerlight and used in some this week and have been impressed. It is a lot of light. Just wish it was a lil titter. I could of sold it four times in two nights. Hmmmmm.


----------



## js (Jan 12, 2005)

OK everyone,

As soon as I have finished with the field testers M6-R kits and a couple other projects I will start to get things in line for the 2nd TigerLight Upgrades build run. The main thing that I am waiting for is some new 4/5A batteries by Gold Peak. They should be available any day now and I want to use those for the 6 cell packs as they have a slightly higher capacity.

Also, I have finally started putting up the complete TigerLight kits for sale. A total of four of them will be sold on B/S/T over the next couple weeks. At the moment there is one Tiger11 for sale. I will continute to post updates in the appropriate threads.


----------



## js (Sep 14, 2005)

OK. I have fixed all of the broken links in the first post of this thread, and am in the process of fixing lots more broken links, but The TigerLight Upgrade Thread is locked and until and unless it gets unlocked I won't be able to fix those links, although there shouldn't be many to fix in any case.

As for when more TL mods will be available, all I can say is that they WILL be available at some point. Stay tuned.


----------

